# Kala went DOWN!!!!!!



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

For those of you who weren't following my other thread, I have owned Kala since she was 10 weeks old (now 9 months), been through puppy classes and tried everything I knew to get her to go into a down position. Today(using the clicker method suggested by Cdnjennga) she voluntarily went down from a sit with a food lure. This is a very exciting day for me and Kala!!! I am so happy and I don't feel like such a horrible doggy mom now. Thanks everyone. I will be getting video of this as soon as my better half gets home from work today.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

*Yay for Kala!!!!*


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Way to go Kala!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Yay! Gotta love those clickers.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Whoohoo!!! Very exciting!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations and Good Girl Kala!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:congrats:A big day for you and Kala!! YAHOO!:elefant: :clap2:_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Great job


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

What a relief for you!! Yea Kala!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

CONGRATS to BOTH OF YOU : ))))) !!!!!

Can not wait for that video-clip : ))) !!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

That will only be $399, please... The bill is in the mail!! :lol: :lol: ound: 

Congratulations and GOOD JOB KALA!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*The video*

Here is the video, but keep in mind this is our first day for the actual down after a long stint of no downs at all so we are still working on it. I still have to lure for the most part and I noticed some mistakes during the video, but hey I'm not complaining. This is a great day!! I couldn't wait for my hubby to get home so it isn't the best video...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQopXOjfx30


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, that's great! She's doing really well! She's very cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thagt is fabulous!!! Good for both of you!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> That will only be $399, please... The bill is in the mail!! :lol: :lol: ound:
> 
> Congratulations and GOOD JOB KALA!!


You are too funny. Kala said to thank all of you for the congrats but to let you know that she knew down all along but wanted to make me work for it 

Thanks for all the encouragement!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOD JOB, Kala and Mama! 

It's almost always because the dog doesn't understand what we want her/him to do that they don't comply. Once we discover how to teach/show/communicate what we want in a way that's understood by the dog, the teamwork is amazing. 

Congratulations!

BTW, Kala is lovely! Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Good girl! The down position is a hard one.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

whoray!


----------

